# Does the Crutchfield wiring harness work with Pathfinder Bose setup



## bobcatou (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been looking off for a way to put an aftermarket Stereo in my 03 Pathfinder LE where I won't have to bypass the amp and cut around all kinds of wires. Crutchfield seems to have this harness now but I was wondering it is works as advertised.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-XWKnvteXpuh/cgi-bin/ProdGroup.asp?g=751&avf=Y
Above is the link. Anyone have any luck with anything like this yet?

Bryan
[email protected]


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Your link does not take me to the item, but I have used there wiring harness & it works well.


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing myself. Thanks for the info. They've got some nice double-DIN's on Crutchfield, just a little pricey. ebay's got some deals as well.


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

according to crutchfield it'll work. ebay does have better prices, but crutchfield has great customer service/help and if your still learning the ropes (as i am) it may be worth it to buy from them.


----------



## e-rock (May 13, 2006)

amm888 said:


> according to crutchfield it'll work. ebay does have better prices, but crutchfield has great customer service/help and if your still learning the ropes (as i am) it may be worth it to buy from them.


I installed an aftermarket stereo on my 1997 pathfinder (with the premium Bose system) a few months ago. Don't be duped by them like I was! The crutchfield kit still requires that you splice a bunch of wires. The wiring "kit" is basically two pieces: one has connectors that plug into the pathfinder wiring harness, and the other has connectors that plug into the new head unit. Both connectors have stripped wires on the other end which you need to crimp yourself. Although everything is color coded you still have to play around with the wiring (especially the power) to get things working properly. I thought it would've been a lot simplier (ie. one cable with a connector on each end... one for the wiring harness and one for the head unit.) I'm an engineer and I still had a difficult time. This wasn't even the worst part... The original nissan head unit (the Bose CD/Tape/AM/FM) was twice the size of the one I used to replace it with. The mounting kit that Crutchfield sent didn't even come close working with my new head unit and the existing dash board mounts. I ended up epoxying the brackets for the new head unit into the original pathfinder stereo mounting bracket after I realized none of the holes lined up, and used some of the Crutchfield dashboard mounting kit (the little storage slot) to fill the remaining space. 

Also, be sure you get an adapter for the antenna connections as the pathfinder antenna connections prolly won't match those on your aftermarket stereo.


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

e-rock said:


> I installed an aftermarket stereo on my 1997 pathfinder (with the premium Bose system) a few months ago. Don't be duped by them like I was! The crutchfield kit still requires that you splice a bunch of wires. The wiring "kit" is basically two pieces: one has connectors that plug into the pathfinder wiring harness, and the other has connectors that plug into the new head unit. Both connectors have stripped wires on the other end which you need to crimp yourself. Although everything is color coded you still have to play around with the wiring (especially the power) to get things working properly. I thought it would've been a lot simplier (ie. one cable with a connector on each end... one for the wiring harness and one for the head unit.) I'm an engineer and I still had a difficult time. This wasn't even the worst part... The original nissan head unit (the Bose CD/Tape/AM/FM) was twice the size of the one I used to replace it with. The mounting kit that Crutchfield sent didn't even come close working with my new head unit and the existing dash board mounts. I ended up epoxying the brackets for the new head unit into the original pathfinder stereo mounting bracket after I realized none of the holes lined up, and used some of the Crutchfield dashboard mounting kit (the little storage slot) to fill the remaining space.
> 
> Also, be sure you get an adapter for the antenna connections as the pathfinder antenna connections prolly won't match those on your aftermarket stereo.


wow, what a pain. I've only bought from them once, but it was a very good experience and their customer help was extremely nice and helpful. 

did you call them for assistance?

some of their kits do say splicing will be involved, but the mounting kit should've worked. i would have sent it back. one good thing about crutchfield is that returns should be easy.


----------



## bartmk (Dec 8, 2006)

If you can match colors and use a wire crimper the install is extremely easy. Especially with a vehicle specific wiring harness. Considering that your pathfinder probably has a facory installed amp (like my 97 does) you should consider this wiring harness instead: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-VByLfxCXwCB/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?search=nissan+adapter&i=142C4NN03 
When I installed my stereo a few weeks back I had an insane amound of alternator noise coming through my speakers. Come to find out that I needed the adapter above to adjust the output of my new headunit in order to get rid of the noise. Hope this helps.


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

My experience with Crutchfield has been exceptional. I installed a DIN head unit in my wife's car last month, and Crutchfield's online system makes sure you have the right stuff. Their customer service is really great too, plus free return shipping if you don't like the products or have trouble.

Yes, you have to splice the head unit harness to the vehicle harness, but it takes about an hour with heat shrink tubing and a soldering gun (SOLDER your connections, don't crimp!). All the wiring diagrams are provided, and it is as simple as matching colors and reading a basic wiring diagram. And as far as the post about a single DIN vs. double DIN mounting slot, this should be exceedingly obvious if you do any shread of research or even look at the products your buying from Crutchfield.

Bottom line, Crutchfield knows their stuff and makes it easy. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them if they say it works.


----------



## bobcatou (Jun 8, 2005)

*Do I lose the Bose Amps/Have to splice?*

Does anyone know if you can use the existing bose amps. I ask because in my Maxima, I had to splice with the headunit and then splice the rear speakers. This was with Crutchfield harnesses.

bc


----------



## e-rock (May 13, 2006)

bartmk said:


> If you can match colors and use a wire crimper the install is extremely easy. Especially with a vehicle specific wiring harness. Considering that your pathfinder probably has a facory installed amp (like my 97 does) you should consider this wiring harness instead: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-VByLfxCXwCB/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?search=nissan+adapter&i=142C4NN03
> 
> When I installed my stereo a few weeks back I had an insane amound of alternator noise coming through my speakers. Come to find out that I needed the adapter above to adjust the output of my new headunit in order to get rid of the noise. Hope this helps.


That is the adapter I used also. When I initially hooked it up, I had no sound at all... It was almost as if the pots on the adapter were turned all the way down. I had to turn each one all the way around a few times before I got things working properly. 

Also, I had a lot of alternator noise when I first installed, especially in the radio. I eliminated it by tying the the head unit ground and antenna ground to a piece of steel braid and then tying that to the chassis.

Another thing I noticed is that if I play my ipod thru the head unit while its plugged into the cigarette lighter (charging) I get a lot of noise. I originally thought it was due to poor grounding of the cigarette lighter receptical... I've since replaced my battery terminal connections and my alternator. The noise is now gone. I'm guessing that all the noise was due to my failing alternator and corroded battery connections.


----------



## e-rock (May 13, 2006)

LittleStevie said:


> My experience with Crutchfield has been exceptional. I installed a DIN head unit in my wife's car last month, and Crutchfield's online system makes sure you have the right stuff. Their customer service is really great too, plus free return shipping if you don't like the products or have trouble.
> 
> Yes, you have to splice the head unit harness to the vehicle harness, but it takes about an hour with heat shrink tubing and a soldering gun (SOLDER your connections, don't crimp!). All the wiring diagrams are provided, and it is as simple as matching colors and reading a basic wiring diagram. And as far as the post about a single DIN vs. double DIN mounting slot, this should be exceedingly obvious if you do any shread of research or even look at the products your buying from Crutchfield.
> 
> Bottom line, Crutchfield knows their stuff and makes it easy. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them if they say it works.


Thank you for your condescending reply. Obviously, I realized that the head unit I was buying was half the size of the one I was replacing. I explained this to Crutchfield and the guy on the phone was very reassuring... All I was saying was that the holes didn't line up with the kit they sent me. The head unit I bought was listed as compatible with my truck. It would have been nice if I could have just screwed my new head units bracket into the existing bose mounting bracket. Sure I could've sent it back, but who wants to rip their dash apart twice?

As for the "Universal" DIN Pocket, I use the word Universal very loosly. Until you get it, its pretty difficult to tell how compatible its going to be based on their product description.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-H0YtyqWFoj2/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?search=DIN+mounting+kit&i=003UPK750


----------



## RJL766 (Feb 24, 2006)

For those still searching for adapters to add an amp to your Bose system...
Look for this one: PAC ROEM-NIS2

Here's an ebay link:

eBay Motors: PAC ROEM-NIS2 1995-2005 Nissan w Bose Replace Stereo CD (item 170076369074 end time Feb-06-07 08:28:51 PST)

I have this in my 02 Pathfinder, and it works fine. I'm running two additional amps off this adapter, and have not had any problems.

-RJL


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

RJL766 said:


> For those still searching for adapters to add an amp to your Bose system...
> Look for this one: PAC ROEM-NIS2
> 
> Here's an ebay link:
> ...


Hate to keep beating this dead horse, however my the CD changer in my 01 finally pooped out. Does this harness adapt the steering wheel controls?


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

i doubt it, but crutchfield does offer separate adapters for that which will work on certain head-units.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

amm888 said:


> i doubt it, but crutchfield does offer separate adapters for that which will work on certain head-units.


I ordered a head unit, speakers and steering wheel adapter from Crutchfield today. I'll take some pictures and post them, this always seems to be a cloudy subject.


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm about to do the same thing...I'm going to buy this one:
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-4riN8J...ab=morephotos&pi=1&i=257KWXC410&display=L#Tab
Looks pretty simnple, I'm not too interested in anything crazy and my friend is giving me his 12 and an amp. I'm gointg to call Crutchfield over the phone while ordering to make sure I got everything correct...and the integrater thay sell is 50% off w/ this order as well...


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks like a nice unit....


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah...at this point I'll take just about anything over my POS Bose unit that hasn't ran a CD in 4 months...Plus I never liked the quality of it to begin with, even when it DID work...


----------



## 6T9_CHGR (Sep 29, 2006)

Keep us posted on the end result


----------



## dokbrown (Jan 20, 2007)

I just bought the Kenwood DPX501 unit from Crutchfield. The adapter made the install virtually pain free!. I made the wiring connections to the stereo and adapter the night before. Literally took 45 minutes from start to finish on my 2001 Pathfinder - including adjusting the POTS on the adapter. Only problem is that I did not order the steering wheel control adapter, but it is on the way now. This is the link below. It is just a repeater, but looks like the only option at this point. 

The difference in sound quality from the BOSE unit to the Kenwood is amazing! It plays from USB, is a double DIN unit and uses the factory brackets. I would highly recommend this unit. I will post my experience with the 127SWIX steering wheel adapter when it comes in.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-NT89rXqyLX2/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=118900&I=127SWIX


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

I was thining about that one myself, I really like the USB connection it has...how does the display look at night?


----------



## dokbrown (Jan 20, 2007)

The display is good and bright. It doesn't have any visualizations or anything fancy, which suits me; The simpler the better. The USB is great! I have a 128 MB thumb drive that had not been getting much use lately, but now I am using it to hold MP3's. I am still learning all of the functions, but that will come in time. So far I am very satisfied with the unit.


----------



## dokbrown (Jan 20, 2007)

OK. I finally quit procrastinating and installed the PAC 127SWIX steering wheel adapter. I recommend downloading the instructions from their website (Authorized dealer info) and browsing to the vehicle specific section. The instructions that come with the unit are a little vague. You will need to solder in 5 resistors and connect these to 5 wires and then connect these to the white wire from the SWIX. I soldered these together and used heat shrink insulation to provide some protection for the resistors. I also used bullet connectors (from Radio Shack) on the 5 wire end that goes to the wiring harness in the dash. I did this so that if I ever want to put the old BOSE unit back in I could with a minimum of fuss.

I had all of the wiring prepped befre I started taking apart the dash, and the install took all of about an hour. It took another hour to find the best place to put the IR transmitter. Programming was a little tricky untl I got the hang of it, and then it went quickly.

So am I glad I got it? Absolutely! I love having my steeing wheel controls back. One thing, though, when I want to back up a track on my CD player, it sometimes takes several presses of the button as there is a very slight delay in pressing the button and the unit sending the signal. Not a big deal though all things considered.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I am trying to program SWI-PS with my AVIC-D2. I can't seem to program the seek down button from the car to the SWI-PS. What resistor values did you use ?


----------



## dokbrown (Jan 20, 2007)

Make sure that all of the resistors are less than 2k ohms. They sent 7 different resistors with my kit, and only 5 of them were less than 2k.


----------



## realjwann (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok, my question is, can i hook up an aftermarket amp to the stock bose radio, can i simply run wires out of the speaker wires into a RCA jack converter? Any ideas....


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

dokbrown said:


> Make sure that all of the resistors are less than 2k ohms. They sent 7 different resistors with my kit, and only 5 of them were less than 2k.


I had resistors less than 2K ohms.. I used resistors with close values.. like 75, 100, 150 etc.. Now, I used resistors they gave with the PS unit.. they are: 45, 150, 500, 1000, 1500.. now it works good... 
now, the problem is, there is extra space around my head unit and the trim.. need a way to close the open area....


----------



## jgendron (Feb 20, 2007)

*I have the same issue*



supraholic said:


> I had resistors less than 2K ohms.. I used resistors with close values.. like 75, 100, 150 etc.. Now, I used resistors they gave with the PS unit.. they are: 45, 150, 500, 1000, 1500.. now it works good...
> now, the problem is, there is extra space around my head unit and the trim.. need a way to close the open area....


Supraholic I have the same issue as you with the space around the head unit. Let me know what you are going to do to close it off?


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

jgendron said:


> Supraholic I have the same issue as you with the space around the head unit. Let me know what you are going to do to close it off?


I found in this forum, someone used Metra 99-9999 kit for double din radio.. I ended up using Metra 95-7417 suggested by a local car stereo installer. The problem with 7417 kit is, the width of this kit is barely enough to close the gap at the bottom.. also, you will need long screws to screw this plastic piece with the mounting braket to the radio. I ended up taping the trim to the radio.. It cameout good at the end, may be the 99-9999 kit is better..


----------

